# Question from newbie



## Kev'shelper (Feb 20, 2018)

I am helping my father out with his first BAS as he only started driving Oct 17. I have printed the Uber tax invoices (Partner invoices) from October to December 17. Three invoices dated 24/10, 30/10 and 7/11 are showing 10% GST on the fee for Uber services (example below)
23 Oct 2017 Fee for Uber services for the period of 16 Oct 2017- 23 Oct 2017 GST 10% tax amount $3.16 net amount $31.62
gross amount: $34.78 (the $34.78 was deducted as Uber fee on his payment summary for this period)

The invoices dated 14/11, 20/11, 27/11 show no GST. Invoices dated from 5/12 onwards show the GST again which is correct since Uber apparently only started charging/paying gst from the 1st of December. Does anybody else has invoices showing GST in October if so why would this be?


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

Kev'shelper:

From 1 August 2017 to 30 November 2017, Uber (under its former structure) passed on to drivers the GST for which it was liable unless the driver notified Uber of their ABN and confirmed that they were registered for GST.

It would appear that your father did not notify Uber of his ABN (in common with many other drivers) and therefore had GST passed on to him.

From 1 December 2017, Uber (under its new structure) has passed on to drivers the GST for which it has been liable irrespective of whether the driver has notified it of their ABN and confirmed that they are registered for GST.


----------



## Kev'shelper (Feb 20, 2018)

Thank you for this information Jack.


----------

